#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Περιβαλλοντικά >  > > >  >  >  Σχέδιο περιβαλλοντικής διαχείρησης

## andromahi

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι,
Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει εάν υπάρχει κάποιο πρότυπο σύνταξης σχεδίου περιβαλλοντικής διαχείρησης , και του προτεινόμενου προγράμματος παρακολούθησης για ένα δημόσιο έργο (π.χ. αλιευτικό καταφύγιο) όπως απαιτείται σύμφωνα με το νέο νόμο , να υπάρχει σε μια μελέτη περιβαλλοντικών επιπτώσεων;

----------

